# New member, long time resident



## Rube

After these recent happenings I got curious about the reaction and opinions of other gaijins was so I visted a few "news" sites and to be honest was very dissapointed so then I thought I'd join a Japan forum, but it turned out to be people who used to live here, or love it, or think j-pop and pokemon rock. 

So I got the idea to search google for ex-pat and here I am. 

Twice happily married American male with 2 great kids in shougakkou. I work in the entertainment industy so I don't use English that much 'cept for a few friends. My kids hate English. 

Anyway just hoping to find some interesting conversation.


----------



## larabell

Welcome. The forum traffic seems to have died out somewhat lately. Maybe we can get a few interesting discussions going again.

Since 11 Mar I've found a few blogs written by folks in Japan who seem to have their heads screwed on straight. There are also a couple news sites I read regularly but it helps if you can tolerate the all-too-often wacky comments made by people who have nothing better to do but criticize everything they read. There aren't many good discussion forums other than this one, though. At least none that I've run across.

The rules here are pretty strict about promoting other Japan-related sites so if you'd like a few reading suggestions, PM me.

I also have two kids in shougakou -- both boys. They don't *hate* English. In fact, the older one has been working with an English-teaching game from Bennesse. But they won't answer up in English if they know the person they're talking to understands Japanese.

It's interesting that there hasn't been hardly any discussion at all about the quake on this forum. I know not everyone on the forum lives in Japan and I'll bet those that do don't even all live North of Nagoya. But it was a pretty big event -- you'd think someone would want to talk about it, even if just to blow off steam.


----------



## Rube

I hear you about the complaining, it seems the less Japanese people understand the more they complained but I sympathize with them, must have been stressfull not knowing what was going on. 

I'm not a nuclear scientist or civil enginer so there is not much I can really say on the topic, but like most people I too have 20/20 hind vision. 

My boys are from my first marriage and even though I see them every week at least once or twice and they live 5 minutes from me unfortunately they weren't able to pick up much English from me. I don't want to spend my day with them teaching English. They do like speaking Japanese in an Americanish way to tease me though.


----------



## Kathrinjapan

*Hello*

Thank you so much for starting your thread!
I am still stateside but am planning to relocate to Japan by the end of this summer. I would be lying to say I have the same outlook on the move as I did before 3/11, but it looks as though all systems are a go. 
My husband has been living in our apartment in Roppongi since January. He continues to be upbeat, but I would love to hear a third person's perspective on quality of life since the earthquake and nuclear issues have arisen.

The other thing that is aggravating me is we applied to ASIJ for our son to attend lower school, but they have not yet given us any indication as to whether or not he will be accepted. It seems as though this might be late in the "game" and I am thinking I should probably look into other options like St. Mary's or Tokyo International.

BTW, what do you do in the entertainment industry?

Kathryn


----------



## larabell

Kathrinjapan said:


> I am still stateside but am planning to relocate to Japan by the end of this summer. I would be lying to say I have the same outlook on the move as I did before 3/11, but it looks as though all systems are a go.
> My husband has been living in our apartment in Roppongi since January. He continues to be upbeat, but I would love to hear a third person's perspective on quality of life since the earthquake and nuclear issues have arisen.


There were frequent quakes in the Tokyo area for a while but they've gone from one or two a day to one or two a week -- and seldom more than a shindo two or three. Of course, unless you're used to small quakes it *can* be unnerving.

The radiation issue in Tokyo seems to be moot right now. I monitor a number of online sites and while there was a spike on the days of the hydrogen explosion and a hump during the rain that followed the explosions, the levels have receded to just a bit over normal background -- not even enough to raise an eyebrow. It's likely that you'd receive more exposure on the flight over than in your first year in Tokyo.

The shortages are more-or-less over. The panic buying has subsided and the only real problem is stuff that was being produced in Tohoku but the factories have been shut down. Even so... there's no real issue in Tokyo as far as I can tell. Most everything you need can be found without too much trouble (I hesitate to say that because something someone *else* needs may be hard to find so all I'll say is that nothing that *I* have needed has been hard to find recently).

I don't know much about admission procedures at ASIJ but at most schools, the official school year starts on 1 Apr -- you should have heard something by now. I'd call them -- they may be assuming that you're not coming -- a lot of non-Japanese have either left or cancelled plans to come. Call them -- let them know you're still interested.


----------



## Kathrinjapan

Thank you so much for your quick reply. I joined this forum hoping for some advice and well, advice. The lack of traffic was disheartening, but anyhow thank you. 

I am curious if you have opinions on the schools (ASIJ, TIS, and St Mary's). I can't seem to be able to avoid the commute issue.

I am also curious if you have any experience with the Tokyo American Club. 

Do you think it is better to buy as much "stuff" here in America to ship there? I am so afraid of how expensive things are going to be, but I am also afraid of purchasing things in America just to find out that it is either too big or electronically incompatible (phones, laptops, etc...)

My husband just came stateside for a visit and will be returning to Tokyo within the next couple weeks. The first thing he made us all do is purchase bicycles. I don't know why people say "it's like riding a bike" because I can tell you the bikes now have a million gears and no handlebar streamers.
k






larabell said:


> There were frequent quakes in the Tokyo area for a while but they've gone from one or two a day to one or two a week -- and seldom more than a shindo two or three. Of course, unless you're used to small quakes it *can* be unnerving.
> 
> The radiation issue in Tokyo seems to be moot right now. I monitor a number of online sites and while there was a spike on the days of the hydrogen explosion and a hump during the rain that followed the explosions, the levels have receded to just a bit over normal background -- not even enough to raise an eyebrow. It's likely that you'd receive more exposure on the flight over than in your first year in Tokyo.
> 
> The shortages are more-or-less over. The panic buying has subsided and the only real problem is stuff that was being produced in Tohoku but the factories have been shut down. Even so... there's no real issue in Tokyo as far as I can tell. Most everything you need can be found without too much trouble (I hesitate to say that because something someone *else* needs may be hard to find so all I'll say is that nothing that *I* have needed has been hard to find recently).
> 
> I don't know much about admission procedures at ASIJ but at most schools, the official school year starts on 1 Apr -- you should have heard something by now. I'd call them -- they may be assuming that you're not coming -- a lot of non-Japanese have either left or cancelled plans to come. Call them -- let them know you're still interested.


----------



## Rube

Kathrinjapan said:


> My husband has been living in our apartment in Roppongi since January. He continues to be upbeat, but I would love to hear a third person's perspective on quality of life since the earthquake and nuclear issues have arisen.


I agree with Lara that the quakes might scare you a bit unless you're from California. When I first got here I could feel even the small ones. So you can expect a lot of quakes for a while. Other than that the quality of life is still great and the government is putting the preasure on industry to save electricty so we don't expect blackouts in the summer. 

Food is still awesome, still super safe country and friendly people and I dare say they might appreciate gaijins coming to Japan even more, it will ease their hearts as well.



Kathrinjapan said:


> BTW, what do you do in the entertainment industry?


I work in tv/video mostly. Have made everything from karaoke videos to swimsuit videos and everything inbetween. Started as an A.D. and now usually direct smaller projects and do a lot of editing as well.



Kathrinjapan said:


> Do you think it is better to buy as much "stuff" here in America to ship there? I am so afraid of how expensive things are going to be, but I am also afraid of purchasing things in America just to find out that it is either too big or electronically incompatible (phones, laptops, etc...)


The power in Tokyo is 50 mhz compared to 60 mhz which means that simple electronics will work but some items don't like it. Things with internal clocks can be a bit off. There are plenty of used stores though if you don't mind second hand furniture and such.



Kathrinjapan said:


> I don't know why people say "it's like riding a bike" because I can tell you the bikes now have a million gears and no handlebar streamers.
> k


Don't worry, you can buy some sparkles and glue them on your seat.


----------



## Kathrinjapan

Rube, Thank YOU so much!
I must admit I have no experience with earthquakes and I suffer terrible motion sickness, so I will stock up on xanax. Everytime I mention that we are still moving to Japan, people here just look at me with crazy eyes.

I have visited Japan twice and studied Japanese in college and am currently trying to "brush up" my nihongo with a tutor. I hate the idea of being limited to Gaijin-friendly venues because of language.

As a foreigner I find it interesting that you work in Japan, especially in the entertainment industry. I kind of resigned myself to being "retired" once I got there. I actually work in entertainment in Atlanta also as an actor. My working name is Kathryn Kim and you can IMDb me to see some of the projects I've worked on.

It is so nice to receive all this wisdom and feedback. After a long period of feeling very sad and conflicted about moving, it's doing a lot to make me feel more confident about it.

BTW, my last trip there, I happen to bump into someone who recommended that I get a Sling to receive American television channels in Japan. Heard about this?

Kathryn





Rube said:


> I agree with Lara that the quakes might scare you a bit unless you're from California. When I first got here I could feel even the small ones. So you can expect a lot of quakes for a while. Other than that the quality of life is still great and the government is putting the preasure on industry to save electricty so we don't expect blackouts in the summer.
> 
> Food is still awesome, still super safe country and friendly people and I dare say they might appreciate gaijins coming to Japan even more, it will ease their hearts as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I work in tv/video mostly. Have made everything from karaoke videos to swimsuit videos and everything inbetween. Started as an A.D. and now usually direct smaller projects and do a lot of editing as well.
> 
> 
> 
> The power in Tokyo is 50 mhz compared to 60 mhz which means that simple electronics will work but some items don't like it. Things with internal clocks can be a bit off. There are plenty of used stores though if you don't mind second hand furniture and such.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you can buy some sparkles and glue them on your seat.


----------



## Rube

Kathrinjapan said:


> BTW, my last trip there, I happen to bump into someone who recommended that I get a Sling to receive American television channels in Japan. Heard about this?


I've heard about it but I thought you needed somebody in the states to transmit to you. 

my way of doing it is a little more complicated, I use an apple tv that has extra software added to it that allows me to watch just about anything I want plus I have an American netflix account to go with it. But you need a HD tv and American IP ($100 a year). The process to set it up is pretty easy. 

I also use Hulu on the computer for some stuff but I got a big screen HD so the apple tv works well.

I would think that with your experience you could find work in film here if you get an agent.


----------



## larabell

Kathrinjapan said:


> I must admit I have no experience with earthquakes and I suffer terrible motion sickness, so I will stock up on xanax.


Xanax?? By the time you break out the box, the shaking will have stopped .

Don't worry too much about what everyone else thinks about your move. The US and European press have really blown the minor issues in Tokyo out of proportion while ignoring the real plight of those in the Northeastern prefectures. This quake has completely shaken my faith in English-speaking news outlets (except for NPR which has managed to stick with the facts rather than promoting the hype). The "crazy eyes" are probably due to the fact that people there have been told that Tokyo is a ghost town since everyone evacuated (no kidding... I actually saw a story from some European newspaper that came pretty close to saying exactly that).

I just found out that every news conference by Edano-san is available in English on the web soon afterward. That's where BBC/CNN and the like are getting their information anyway -- might as well go to the source instead...

To catch up on a few previous posts... Besides things that rely on the line frequency (50 Hz... not 50 MHz), you probably don't want to bring a TV, either. The broadcast frequencies are different and everything is going digital here very soon. Radios are OK but the FM band is slightly shifted so you won't be able to get every station. Stuff like that is pretty cheap here. Also, things that heat up (like popcorn makers) won't work as well here unless you buy a 100-to-120V transformer. But anything that works from a plug-in adapter (laptops, etc) shouldn't even care.

I'd stock up on personal products like shampoo and creams, especially if you're picky about what you use. Those things exist here, of course, but your first couple excursions to buy simple things like shampoo are likely to be quite a challenge since all the labels will be in Japanese (there are a few stores that carry imported products if you're willing to spend the time and money).

Leave your large furniture behind. Unless you spend a fortune, rooms here are much smaller than in the US (unless you're from Manhattan, of course). and it's going to feel even smaller if 3/4 of your living room is taken up by a huge dining table and you have to crawl over your sofa to sit on it.

I can't comment on the schools because both my kids go to Japanese schools. But if you search the archives on this forum, there have been many discussions of the various international schools over the past year or so.

And I've only been the to Tokyo American Club once -- when my company rented a hall there for a party. I didn't see many Americans there. And the price seemed a bit steep for what you get.

BTW, most cable TV companies offer a selection of American channels in their basic plans -- CNN, Fox, Discovery, etc. Many have both English and Japanese audio. For us, that's pretty much all we ever watch, anyway. If your apartment faces South, a satellite system is also available. I've been thinking about getting some stuff from Hulu and tried it once from my computer but I've been too lazy to set anything up in the living room yet.

One advantage of cable is that you can also get an Earthquake Early Warning box (Google for EEW) so you, too, can be woken up in the middle of the night by some wierd clanging noise... even when nothing happens .

Lastly... while I can't predict whether there will be rolling blackouts in the Summer nor where/when they might happen, it's worth noting that the original blackout plan excluded all but two wards in Tokyo. The SDF headquarters is (or at least used to be) near Roppongi so, if I had to bet, I'd say your area is not likely to be involved in the blackouts at all, even if they do start up again in the Summer. Famous last words, as they say...


----------



## Kathrinjapan

Larabell
it is obvious why you are the moderator. I love how informed you are! I can handle the skeptical looks from friends and neighbors, but my family is another issue. I think they are convinced we are heading into the nuclear blast while everyone else is running away. The strange thing is, my sister who works in internet security for the government and has a Japanese au pair is one of the strongest opinions against our moving. Believe it or not, her au pair was so desperate not to return to Japan, this 27 year old girl asked her to adopt her. Who knew?

Anyhow, everyday I feel more confident and today I am actually meeting my Japanese teacher at her church. Will definitely make a donation for Japan relief.

Practical matters:
I am particular about my personal products so I will definitely bring these along.
Let me get this straight... no coffee maker from home?
Will plan to buy the TV there. I hate to sound computer/electronics inept, but... i am.

Will look through the archives for International school threads. I can't tell you how perplexed I am about the whole school thing. I just have to trust everything will work out.

I must also admit that our joining Tokyo American Club gives me pause. It is exorbitantly expensive and the more I inquire the more I realize that EVERYTHING is extra yen. 

Thanks again for all the good advice and encouragement. Have you ever read that book A Broad Abroad?... don't.

Kathryn almost in Japan




larabell said:


> Xanax?? By the time you break out the box, the shaking will have stopped .
> 
> Don't worry too much about what everyone else thinks about your move. The US and European press have really blown the minor issues in Tokyo out of proportion while ignoring the real plight of those in the Northeastern prefectures. This quake has completely shaken my faith in English-speaking news outlets (except for NPR which has managed to stick with the facts rather than promoting the hype). The "crazy eyes" are probably due to the fact that people there have been told that Tokyo is a ghost town since everyone evacuated (no kidding... I actually saw a story from some European newspaper that came pretty close to saying exactly that).
> 
> I just found out that every news conference by Edano-san is available in English on the web soon afterward. That's where BBC/CNN and the like are getting their information anyway -- might as well go to the source instead...
> 
> To catch up on a few previous posts... Besides things that rely on the line frequency (50 Hz... not 50 MHz), you probably don't want to bring a TV, either. The broadcast frequencies are different and everything is going digital here very soon. Radios are OK but the FM band is slightly shifted so you won't be able to get every station. Stuff like that is pretty cheap here. Also, things that heat up (like popcorn makers) won't work as well here unless you buy a 100-to-120V transformer. But anything that works from a plug-in adapter (laptops, etc) shouldn't even care.
> 
> I'd stock up on personal products like shampoo and creams, especially if you're picky about what you use. Those things exist here, of course, but your first couple excursions to buy simple things like shampoo are likely to be quite a challenge since all the labels will be in Japanese (there are a few stores that carry imported products if you're willing to spend the time and money).
> 
> Leave your large furniture behind. Unless you spend a fortune, rooms here are much smaller than in the US (unless you're from Manhattan, of course). and it's going to feel even smaller if 3/4 of your living room is taken up by a huge dining table and you have to crawl over your sofa to sit on it.
> 
> I can't comment on the schools because both my kids go to Japanese schools. But if you search the archives on this forum, there have been many discussions of the various international schools over the past year or so.
> 
> And I've only been the to Tokyo American Club once -- when my company rented a hall there for a party. I didn't see many Americans there. And the price seemed a bit steep for what you get.
> 
> BTW, most cable TV companies offer a selection of American channels in their basic plans -- CNN, Fox, Discovery, etc. Many have both English and Japanese audio. For us, that's pretty much all we ever watch, anyway. If your apartment faces South, a satellite system is also available. I've been thinking about getting some stuff from Hulu and tried it once from my computer but I've been too lazy to set anything up in the living room yet.
> 
> One advantage of cable is that you can also get an Earthquake Early Warning box (Google for EEW) so you, too, can be woken up in the middle of the night by some wierd clanging noise... even when nothing happens .
> 
> Lastly... while I can't predict whether there will be rolling blackouts in the Summer nor where/when they might happen, it's worth noting that the original blackout plan excluded all but two wards in Tokyo. The SDF headquarters is (or at least used to be) near Roppongi so, if I had to bet, I'd say your area is not likely to be involved in the blackouts at all, even if they do start up again in the Summer. Famous last words, as they say...


----------



## larabell

Kathrinjapan said:


> I think they are convinced we are heading into the nuclear blast while everyone else is running away.


Except that not everyone else is running away. At least not from Tokyo.



> Let me get this straight... no coffee maker from home?


I brought a coffee maker and a hot-air popcorn machine with me. They both work but it takes forever for them to heat up. I assume that's because the voltage here is 20% lower than what the machines are designed for. Now... if you happen to have a fancy coffee maker that you really like, you can certainly buy a transformer here for not much money. I guess it comes down to this: things that heat up won't work quite as good, things that rely on the line frequency (like many cheap clocks) will run 1/6 slower than usual, broadcast TV and radio might be a problem but, on the other hand, stuff that uses only a wall-wart style AC adapter is generally no problem because the adapters are designed for a wide range of input voltages.



> I hate to sound computer/electronics inept, but... i am.


That's OK... it's not always obvious where problems might occur. I just happen to be a computer geek and I have plenty of stuff that was bought both here and in the States.



> I must also admit that our joining Tokyo American Club gives me pause. It is exorbitantly expensive and the more I inquire the more I realize that EVERYTHING is extra yen.


I don't mean to make light of whatever service they're providing but it seems to me that anyone actually interested in learning the language and culture can find the same services elsewhere for a lot less money (for example, there are at least two large chains of gyms in the Tokyo area but you may need to know a bit of Japanese to make use of them). For someone on a short assignment who doesn't have time to muck with learning the language or culture, the TAC is probably worth the money (especially if one's employer picks up the tab).



> Have you ever read that book A Broad Abroad?... don't.


I haven't so... thanks for the warning. I've more-or-less sworn off those "How to live in Japan" books. Too many are written by someone who spent a year here and thinks they know everything. I've been here for 15 of the last 17 years and I still don't know everything, though I suspect I could write a book if I were so inclined.


----------



## Kathrinjapan

My husband decided to come visit for a little while and has finally returned to Japan. Talking with him as well as this forum has provided new perspective for me. I must say, we were dealt a blow when ASIJ decided to not accept our son. We were really shocked, not because we don't think he's exceptional in our own way, but we figured all the international schools would be hurting. In my opionion they made a very strange decision. In the spirit of full disclosure I let them know that he had had some speech therapy but that it was no big deal. Evidently having speech therapy in your past is some kind of indication that you may have ADD/ADHD issues and be hard to control. Anyhow, time to move on, so I have been scrambling to apply to Tokyo International School and St. Mary's International School. I let Cliff know that if we didn't secure a spot at one of these schools that was a deal breaker for relocating.

On a different note, the first thing Cliff made us do when he arrived was buy bikes. Our bruises are now our badges of honor. I would like to know if anyone has a kindle in Japan and has any issues downloading books.


----------



## Rube

lol, are you kidding? I had speech therapy as a kid for a few years as well but that was long before kids were perscribed meth (ritalin) for diseases that I'm not even sure are real. 

It's very odd because Japan has a population crisis but a lot of schools are overbooked, espescially kindergardens. You'd think if they wanted to encourage more children they would make sure there are places for them as well. 

Good luck on getting into the school. If they are anything like Japanese schools they will break if you keep at them. This country really loves saying "no" but if you keep at it more times than not it changes to a "yes".


----------



## Kathrinjapan

*Admissions and other stuff*

I know. It was a really interesting conversation. I realize that he is my son and of course the prize hog, but the way they were making so many assumptions without a face-to-face interview. I do have my suspicions that this may be due to some choice words from his 3rd grade teacher who has always been "overly concerned' about Chase's understandability I think due in part to her own background in Speech Therapy. Alas, I'm over it. At this point in my life, I realize everything happens for a reason. Cliff went to St Mary's for a fair yesterday and said he thought it was really terrific. So we'll just hope Chase gets in somewhere so we can keep moving forward with Plan A: Move to Tokyo.

It's so nice that people are interacting on this forum. I was worried it had gotten neglected. 

So back to our new bikes. Any opinions on how I should pimp my ride? Cliff got some kind of bell put on his, which I told him was really emasculating  but whatever. I'm starting to wonder if I should do the same thing for me and Chase. Nothing like a 'ding-ding" to warn drivers around of your awesome presence. Water bottles? bike locks? streamers? Oh My!

With closet space being scarce, I have also been thinking a lot about wardrobe. I am assuming my days of finding a style I like and getting it in 3-4 colors is over. Any advise on what I need to bring? Does it rain a lot? Jackets, coats, sweaters?

Kathryn






Rube said:


> lol, are you kidding? I had speech therapy as a kid for a few years as well but that was long before kids were perscribed meth (ritalin) for diseases that I'm not even sure are real.
> 
> It's very odd because Japan has a population crisis but a lot of schools are overbooked, espescially kindergardens. You'd think if they wanted to encourage more children they would make sure there are places for them as well.
> 
> Good luck on getting into the school. If they are anything like Japanese schools they will break if you keep at them. This country really loves saying "no" but if you keep at it more times than not it changes to a "yes".


----------



## Rube

Locks are essential for bikes and the more expensive the bike is the greater chance of it being stolen. Of course a helmet for your son and a bell doesn't hurt. 

We have rainy season next month (about 3 weeks of rain) and after that Tokyo is really pretty much sun for the rest of the summer, not unusual to have 30+ days of straight sun. If you haven't heard humidity is crazy here so cool and dry are ideal for summer. They sell a lot of clothes here designed to absorb sweat and dispell it out through the clothes. 

Women's clothes are much easier to find than men's as long as you have tiny feet, if your sporting 27cm than you're out of luck and I'd fill your suitcase with shoes. 

I can't find any clothes here, even my forarms can't fit through a lot of the sleaves on shirts here and it's not like I have fat forearms, just some muscle. If your husband finds a good store let me know.


----------



## larabell

Rube said:


> I can't find any clothes here, even my forarms can't fit through a lot of the sleaves on shirts here and it's not like I have fat forearms, just some muscle. If your husband finds a good store let me know.


Have you tried a chain known as "Zenmall" (I've also heard it called "Sakazen"). There is one in Shinjuku near the entrance to Shinjuku 3-chome station (across from there the Isetan Queen used to be). They have a couple of floors of large-size clothes, both formal and informal. There used to be a shoe store across the street that carried over-30-cm sizes but... alas... they moved and I don't recall to where.


----------



## Rube

I won't but I will. Thanks. Gap and the foriegn brands used to stock American sizes but now even their clothes are cut for Japanese. 

I tried to buy some shirts at itayokodo the other day in their large section and every shirt was sporting some kind of surfing graphic, like what's up with that, don't see too many "large" men surfing.


----------



## larabell

Rube said:


> I tried to buy some shirts at itayokodo the other day in their large section and every shirt was sporting some kind of surfing graphic, like what's up with that, don't see too many "large" men surfing.


No... but it kinda fits in with the typical stereotype -- overweight American male wearing a Hawaiian shirt, shorts, and sandals travelling with his wife and expecting everyone to speak English... I'm sure I've seen that image in at least a half-dozen cartoons over the years.

BTW, before I discovered Zenmall and started working at home (and wearing sweats all the time) I used to be into Docker's cargo pants. I would buy them 3 or 4 pairs at a time from JC Penney via their web site. I had to call them the first time to assure them that I really was asking them to send 38" pants overseas but, after that, I never had a problem.

These days there's really no excuse for hunting all over creation looking for clothes. Once you find something you like (on a business trip back home, for example), you can almost always find the same thing online. That may be why it's getting so hard to find unusual sizes in the brick-and-mortar stores (and a decent selection of English books in Kinokuniya ;-).


----------



## TravelMom

larabell said:


> To catch up on a few previous posts... Besides things that rely on the line frequency (50 Hz... not 50 MHz), you probably don't want to bring a TV, either. The broadcast frequencies are different and everything is going digital here very soon. Radios are OK but the FM band is slightly shifted so you won't be able to get every station. Stuff like that is pretty cheap here. Also, things that heat up (like popcorn makers) won't work as well here unless you buy a 100-to-120V transformer. But anything that works from a plug-in adapter (laptops, etc) shouldn't even care.
> 
> BTW, most cable TV companies offer a selection of American channels in their basic plans -- CNN, Fox, Discovery, etc. Many have both English and Japanese audio. For us, that's pretty much all we ever watch, anyway. If your apartment faces South, a satellite system is also available. I've been thinking about getting some stuff from Hulu and tried it once from my computer but I've been too lazy to set anything up in the living room yet.
> 
> One advantage of cable is that you can also get an Earthquake Early Warning box (Google for EEW) so you, too, can be woken up in the middle of the night by some wierd clanging noise... even when nothing happens .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very informative!
Click to expand...


----------

